# Rear brake caliper stuck...



## Truhlth (Oct 13, 2004)

I thought I would replace the brakes on my 2001 sentra, well the fronts went very easily. Had no issues, it took more time getting the tires on and off than it did to do the brakes. Then I thought the backs would be even easier well I was wrong. I cant get the caliper to go in, it was easy on the fronts but the back seems to be stuck. Any help on how to get the calipers to go in so I will have enough room to install the new pads? I used a big C clamp on the fronts as instructed but will not work on the backs...

Scott


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

Truhlth said:


> I thought I would replace the brakes on my 2001 sentra, well the fronts went very easily. Had no issues, it took more time getting the tires on and off than it did to do the brakes. Then I thought the backs would be even easier well I was wrong. I cant get the caliper to go in, it was easy on the fronts but the back seems to be stuck. Any help on how to get the calipers to go in so I will have enough room to install the new pads? I used a big C clamp on the fronts as instructed but will not work on the backs...
> 
> Scott


The rear piston is on a thread, so you screw em back in ........ If your not going to use the tool for this make sure you dont damage the rubber dust covers, if you do you will have a seized caliper inside 18 months


----------



## Truhlth (Oct 13, 2004)

J..M said:


> The rear piston is on a thread, so you screw em back in ........ If your not going to use the tool for this make sure you dont damage the rubber dust covers, if you do you will have a seized caliper inside 18 months



Thanks for the help...


----------

